# 88 Max



## 88ladyMax (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello,

I just purchased an 88 max with 254k and from all regareds that car runs good!

Is there any suprises I should look out for?

Thanks!


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well i just had to get wheel bearings and wheels hubs/seals, rotors, axles, sway bar links, lower control arms, new exhaust, tranny seal. i think thats it. but thats after a year and a half of us having it. and i dont think anyone else who had it serviced it. so i would just have it checked out. :hal:


----------

